# speaking of polaroid film



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

Im going to be building some pinhole polaroid and i have no idea what the numbers on the new peel apart films are and what the asa numbers are.  Anybody got any idea.


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

The Shadow knows...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

If i was forty years younger I would ask for a meeting er with the shadow...


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> If i was forty years younger I would ask for a meeting er with the shadow...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

Since I don't know who the shadow is, if it is a guy, I sure hope he can cook to.


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Since I don't know who the shadow is, if it is a guy, I sure hope he can cook to.


In this instance, I offer up that the Shadow was Polaroid.com. :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

WEll do ya think shadow (polaroid) can cook they sure as hell cant make cameras.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

Just checked your website.... I have owned and used all those except the conty......

No wonder you know what the 4x5 on the polaroid weigh3.....  I sold a 110a with roll film back recently (I only lost fifty dollars on it)  and my good roll film has the lens from a 110 wallensak Im mostly doing polaroids now but I have shot about all that stuff at one time or another.  

Say hi to your partner... wish I was young enough to do all that one more time.  I am going to try to make the retro festival thing happen this spring.


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

hee hee! I am well acquainted with Polaroid-lust, as you can see. He hasn't found time to do much in the last several months. But we have a couple of beauties, as you saw.  

The arts festivals are always just pure joy for me. In a back-breaking, rush-rush, detailed kind of way. :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

On my website I have a short story called celebration of the wheel... it is a story about a festival and a photographer.  I enjoyed writing that because it brought back some great memeories.


----------

